

Ask HN: Comment and Recommendation on my site - stevoo

I am trying to push out my startup.<p>I just release a first iteration of the code yesterday and i am wondering if you have any ideas/comments/etc in order to make the site behave and look better ?<p>Unfortunately i dont have all the time in world so development is slow.<p>Thanx.<p>www.cygamerentals.com
======
DanielStraight
1\. Is there anywhere on the site you say where you're based? It's a big
world. If you're based in China, I find it unlikely you'll be serving
customers in Brazil.

2\. The plans on the "Register" page make no sense. See:

"Value 2 _Two game rentals per month_ You will be allowed to rent two games
each month time. You can not hold more than _one games_ at a time"

Huh?

3\. You need to hire a native English speaker to fix the text on the site.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickety click: <http://www.cygamerentals.com>

